# Netgear Router Allgm. Fragen



## BladeNeo (8. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all,

hab hier Fragen bezüglich dem Router von Netgear (RP114).

Meine erste Frage wäre, ob der Router mit 4 10/100 MBit Ausgängen, auf jeder der 4 Leitungen volle DSL (bzw. Anschluss) Geschwindigkeit bringt, bzw. bringen sollte. Der Verkäufer im Media Markt versicherte uns dies und auch ich denke das ein Router dazu da ist die Leitung nicht zu teilen, sondern zu vervielfältigen.

Dann hätte ich noch Einstellungs-Fragen.. Es geht um die Port Freigabe, Port Forwarding UDP u.s.w gibts da eine genaue Beschreibung was genau UDP, oder Port Forwarding bedeutet?

Was für Einstellungen muss ich treffen, damit der eine PC nicht von einem anderen im Netzwerk beeinflusst wird (was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft)?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## Sinac (8. Juni 2004)

Hm, deine Frage ist recht merkwürdig...
Also alle Clients an dem Router wären gleichzeitig in der Lage die 768 oder 1500 oder 2000KBit vom DSL zu nutzen, da ja auf jeden Port 100 MBit liegen, jedoch wird natürlich die Bandbreite vom DSL (nehmen wir mal an 768KBit) geteilt, da dies ja die maximale Geschwindigkeit von deinem Provider ist, das hat mit dem Router nichts
zu tun.

Um genau festzulegen welcher Client wieviel der Bandbreite wofür zur Verfügung hat brauchst du einen Traffic Shaper bzw. QoS, keine Ahnung ob dein Router das unterstützt. Allerdings soll auch ohne QoS das Surfer,Downloaden etc. mit 4 Client gleichzeitig über DSL kein sehr großes Problem sein, komm aber drauf an was man gewöhnt ist.

Portforwarding ist etwas aktig zu erklären:
Da ja alle Client über den Router mit der IP Adresse des Routers im Internet sind, kann man sie nicht direkt erreichen. Wenn du aber auf einem der PCs einen Serverdienst laufen hast, der vom Internet aus erreichbar sein soll muss du den Router so konfigurieren, das der TCP oder UDP Port auf dem der Dienst läuft an den Client weitergeleitet wird. Das heißt eine Anfrage an den Router auf Port 80 soll z.B. zum Client 192.168.10.1 in deinem
LAN geleitet werden, weil auf dem ein WebServer läuft.

UDP ist ein verbindugsloses Protokoll im TCP/IP Stack, es arbeitet auf der gleichen Layer wie TCP, also oberhalb von IP und unterhalb der Anwendungen. Es wird mit Portnummern addressiert.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## BladeNeo (8. Juni 2004)

Hi Sinac,

erstmal danke für die Antwort!

Also im MediaMarkt sagte man uns beim Kauf dass bei nem HUB die Bandbreite geteilt wird und beim Router nicht, d.H. er sagte wörtlich, dass alle User die volle DSL-Geschwindigkeit nutzen können, deshalb bin ich jetzt ein bisschen erstaunt, dass es doch anders zu sein scheint.

Wieso ich das Ganze hier Frag, hat den Grund dass ich seit neustem Shareaza benutze und ich wenn Shareaza an ist, mein HTTP vergessen kann, d.H. kein surfen möglich (und das bei DSL 2000).

Falls sich jemand noch mit dem Router (RP114) von Netgear auskennt:

Ich muss hier ja nur über http://192.168.0.1 (ROUTER) also über den Browser die Ports freischalten, oder auch über die Eingabeaufforderung?
Hier kann ich ja ne Port-Range wählen also START PORT -  END PORT dann tipp ich dahinter die I.P des Rechners ein.. kann man da auch irgendwie 2 IP's oder 3 eintippen?
Ist es überhaupt möglich Shareaza auf 2 PC's im Netzwerk einwandfrei zum laufen zu bringen (so dass HTTP noch funkt?).
Außerdem kann man im Browser nicht wählen zwischen UDP TCP.. man kann nur den Port und die Adresse eintippen.. muss ich somit dann noch in die EA? wenn ja wie kann ich dort korrekt die Ports einstellen? (versteh die Logik in der EA nicht um die Ports dort korrekt weiterzuleiten, bzw. weiß ich gar nicht ob des funkt! kann man das irgendwie prüfen?=

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## Sinac (8. Juni 2004)

Ja, darum würde ich auch nicht bei Media Markt kaufen.
Ein HUB und ein Router haben zwar ungefähr die gleich Funktion, abeiten aber auf völlig verschiedenen Schichten. Ein hub nimmt die Bits die in einem Port ankommen und verteilt sie an alle anderen Port weiter.
Ein Router nimmt die Anfragen auf IP-Ebene entgegen und leitet sie dann anhand seiner Routing Informationen an das Ziel oder ein anderes Gateway weiter.

Auf jeden Fall: Der Router ändert nichts daran das du von deinem Provider nur 2 MBit hast, er ermölich nur den Zugang von mehreren PCs auf diese 2MBit.

Kann gut sein das son Filesharing Teil die die Bandbreite wegfrisst, wie gesagt QoS.
Weiß nicht ganu was du da am konfigurieren bist und ich kenn die Router auch nicht, aber das hört sich alles ziemlich nach Firewall an...

Eigentlich sollte das auch ohne weitere Einstzellungen gehen, da Anfragen vom LAN in Internet in der Grundeinstellungen erlaubt sein sollten. Ich hab zwar ne Hardwarefirewall / Router aber da läuft das so mit alle FileSharing Tools die ich kenne...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## FrankO (10. Juni 2004)

also ein HUB und ein Router haben völlig unterschiedliche Funktionen, es handelt sich bei den DSL-Routern um Switches, die einfach an einem Port routen....und zwar meist nur ein oder 2 Protokolle. Also mit "echten" Routern haben sie erst mal nicht viel gemeinsam. 
Aber um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen

Beim Netgear 114FP wird erst eine Regel erstellt unter Services (Namen für die Regel vergeben und Ports zuweisen. Das Anwendungsprogramm sollte irgendwo einen Hinweis liefern ob TCP oder UDP oder beides und welcher Port freigegeben werden muß.

Bsp Emule: TCP 4662, und UDP 4672. Zusätzlich muß der Rechner auf dem der EmuleClient betrieben wird eingetragen werden, sonst kann der Router die Anfragen beim Verbindungsaufbau nicht zuordnen und man bekommt keine hohe ID...Shareaza müßte ähnlich funktionieren

Dann unter Rules das Ganze einfügen und speichern.

weitere Hilfe unter: http://www.dslrouter-hilfe.de/home/index.php
oder auch: http://www.firewallrouter.de/

grüsse aus Hessen
Frank


----------



## Sinac (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FrankO _
> *also ein HUB und ein Router haben völlig unterschiedliche Funktionen...*



Der einzige Unterschied ist das ein HUB auf Layer 1 weiterleitet und ein Router auf Layer 3 und das der Router "intelligent" weiterleitet. Aber auf die Schichten bezogen haben sie die gleiche Funktion!



> _Original geschrieben von FrankO _
> *es handelt sich bei den DSL-Routern um Switches, die einfach an einem Port routen....und zwar meist nur ein oder 2 Protokolle. Also mit "echten" Routern haben sie erst mal nicht viel gemeinsam.  *



Und jetzt erklär mir mal wie ein Switch routen kann? Ein Switch bekommt von IP Adressen nichts mit, da diese auf Layer 2 wo ein Switch arbeitet nicht zu verarbeiten sind und somit kann er auch keine Routingentscheidungen treffen.

Es gibt Layer 3 Switches, die wenn sie ihre Routen kennen auf Layer 2 runterschalten und dann mit hilfe von Arp weiterleien, das ist aber auch alles.

Und was ist bitte ein "richtiger Router"? Routing findet immer auf Layer3 statt. Darüber sind z.B. Proxys etc.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## FrankO (11. Juni 2004)

Ein Hub verbindet einfach alle Ports und gibt die Signale auch an alles Ports weiter...Layer 1und 2, bin ich einverstanden.
Ein Switch speichert zusätzlich die Mac Adressen und kann auf Layer 3 und 4 Ebene (wenn ers denn kann) verschiedene Dienste bevorzugen.
Ein "richtiger" Router verbindet einfach verschiedene IP Netze, d.h. er arbeitet *ab* Layer3, auch wenn beim Routen die MAC Adresse des Routers zurückgeliefert wird (mittlerweile eigentlich die MAC-Adresse des Switches).
Routing und Switching sind völlig unterschiedliche Praktiken, daß man das jetzt in Routingswitchen miteinander verknüpft hat einfach nur Geschwindigkeits- und Platzgründe. 

Aber ein Router und ein Hub sind und bleiben verschieden ;-)
Hubs und Switches verbinden die einzelnen Rechner zu einem flachen Netz und nur ein Router kann auf logischer Ebene arbeiten....aber er verbindet nix!
jedenfalls nicht physikalisch. In der Regel handeln das Switches über Trunkverbindungen oder direkt über ihre Backplane ab. 

DSL Router sind Switches die ein logisches  Interface besitzen, Routing Switches und "richtige" Router haben in der Regel 255 oder mehr. DSL Router können also nur auf einem Port  ihre Pakete absetzen, reicht ja für DSL aber ein Netzwerkrouter ist was anderes.

Du hast es ja bereits gesagt wie kann ein Switch routen - gar nicht und erst recht nicht ein Hub.

Aber egal denke wir wissen beide wovon wir schreiben ;-)
und beim Thema sind wir auch nicht mehr.....

lg aus Hessen
Frank


----------



## Sinac (11. Juni 2004)

Argh, ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei =)

Hub: Layer 1, *weiterleitung* der Bits an alle Ports, kein keine genaue weiterleitung machen da in layer 1 keine Addressierung statt finde.

Switch: Layer 2, *weiterleitung* der Ethernet Frames anhand der MAC-Adressen

Router: Layer 3, *weiterleitung* der IP-Pakete anhand der IP-Adresse (Routing)



> Hubs und Switches verbinden die einzelnen Rechner zu einem flachen Netz und nur ein Router kann auf logischer Ebene arbeiten....aber er verbindet nix!  jedenfalls nicht physikalisch.



Ein Switch verbindet nichts auf physikalischer Ebene sondern ebenfalls logisch, nämlich anhand der MAC-Adresse. Physikalisch macht nur der HUB, er leitet nämlich nur die elektrischen Signale die auf dem Medium anliegen weiter.

Natürlich hast du beim Router mehr Sicherheits- und Steuerungsmöglichkeiten als beim Switch, aber die Möglichkeiten steigen logischerweise mit höhe der Ebene. Auch ein Switch kann die Pakete Filtern und verabeiten, siehe z.B. VLAN
oder MAC Filter.

Aber wir wissen wohl beide was wir meinen und so wirklich falsch liegen wie wohl beide nicht =) Aber korrigier mich wenn du der Meinung bist ich liege falsch (mach ich ja auch ;-))

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## FrankO (11. Juni 2004)

so vorbei reden wir gar nicht:
Der Anfang war eigentlich richtig...
Layer 1 und 2 kann man so nicht trennen beide werden sowohl von der Netzwerkkarte als auch von Hub und Switches weitergeleitet und gehören eigentlich zusammen.



> Hub: Layer 1, weiterleitung der Bits an alle Ports, kein keine genaue weiterleitung machen da in layer 1 keine Addressierung statt finde.



stimmt



> Switch: Layer 2, weiterleitung der Ethernet Frames anhand der MAC-Adressen



stimmt auch aber Layer 1 kommt auch zum tragen
die elekrischen Signale werden einfach nur dort ausgegeben wo der Rechner mit der entsprechenden MAC-Adresse angeschlossen ist.

Somit arbeiten HUB und Switch fast gleich bis auf den Filter nach MAC




> Router: Layer 3, weiterleitung der IP-Pakete anhand der IP-Adresse (Routing)



stimmt aber deshalb haben wir auch eine Trennung der Router läßt die elektrischen Signale nicht durch es sei denn sie benutzen IP und  die Adresse befindet sich in einem anderen Netz


Der Switch verbindet also auch rein auf Hardware Ebene sonst könnte er einen HUB auch nicht ersetzen. 

Bei der VLAN Zuordnung zu Ports oder neuerdings Virtuellen Port IDs handelt es sich rein um einen Softwareaufsatz ...den macht jeder Hersteller anders und mit Bridging (Spanning-Tree) oder Switching hat das erst mal nix zu tun.

Hoffe alle Klarheiten beseitigt zu haben ;-)

lg aus Hessen
Frank


----------



## Sinac (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FrankO _
> *
> die elekrischen Signale werden einfach nur dort ausgegeben wo der Rechner mit der entsprechenden MAC-Adresse angeschlossen ist.
> 
> ...



Aber um an die MAC-Adresse zu kommen muss der Switch ja die Bits wieder zu Ethernet-Frames zusammen setzen und somit hat das ganze nichts mehr mit Layer eins oder der physikalischen Verbindung zu tun.

Aber naja, wir wissen ja jetzt was wir meinen  

Greetz & Gute N8...
Sinac


----------



## Maximodo (14. Juni 2004)

LoL habt ihr jetzt eigentlich die Frage geklärt  
Der Router hat normalerweise ein integrietest Switch mit einem Switch können die Rechner im Lan untereinander immer die volle Bandbreite nutzen bei einem Hub wird sie geteilt. Deine Bandbreite ins Internet wird allerdings immer 768/128kb (wenn du normales ADSL hast) bleiben. Also wenn 4 Rechner zur gleichen Zeit ein Download machen die 768/4 so mehr oder weniger


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

Soweit waren wir auch


----------



## Maximodo (14. Juni 2004)

Lol kann sein aber wer blickt bei dem riesen Text noch durch *g* aber dann sry fürs 2 mal posten. Ok vielleicht war ich auch einfach zu faul alles zu lesen


----------

